# Ph Controllers



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

well i'm in process of buying a co2 system and in the process of researching everything I obviously ran into MILWAUKEE SMS122 Ph Controller. I was wodnering how useful is it? is it worth it? i read many arguement about the use of it how it is good to controll the ph swings by adjusting the co2 levls, but also it a PITA to recalbrite it if you have a very unstable Kh level in your tap water. If any of you swear by it let me know why and if its a pita and now worth i let me know why. please thx

-Han


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Han

I have 1 SMS122 pH controller, in my 75g compressus tank.

The only reason why I would not get another one, is cost. You need to get a new probe every year or so, and it's like $45. or so. Recalibration is simple.. You just dry it off and dunk it into a 7.0 solution, and tweak it with a small screwdriver that comes with it.. no problem doing that..

Other than that, I like it. My other tank that is pressurized CO2 just has a timer set to go off with the lights. With that setup, you have to find the proper bubble rate that will steadily make your tank 30ppm CO2.

It's sort of a juggle that way, but I like it. Plants don't use CO2 at night anyway. When mine bites it, I won't get another to replace it.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ic, thx dippy always the man to help me ahah







i got another question for you you said you use a 20lber, i know it all depends but about how long does that last you? and what would you recommond for a reactor?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> ic, thx dippy always the man to help me ahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how long the 20lb'er will last, it hasn't emptied yet









I haven't been into planted tanks a year yet. In April it will be a year for any serious attempt.

I have an XP3 cannister. The intake has a cap on it. I drilled the cap, and siliconed a 4" piece of rigid airline tubing on both sides to it. I put a long slender air stone on the end of the tubing inside the intake, and put the CO2 line on the other end, with a check valve attached to that line at some point, to stop water from going into the regulator *very important*

You can get a glass diffuser, or place the tube in the intake of a powerhead too. Hmm Can you do any of those ways?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ic, hm.. is placing the co2 tube in the powerhead effiect way of diffusing it? i'm on a budget but yet still dont want to waste money, so i want something that will be good for a while. i was looking at this http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr374.html. So far i decided on a 20lber and haha sitll undecided on a regulator Milwaukee, JBJ, or Top gun. hm... whats to pick.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

HaN said:


> ic, hm.. is placing the co2 tube in the powerhead effiect way of diffusing it? i'm on a budget but yet still dont want to waste money, so i want something that will be good for a while. i was looking at this http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr374.html. So far i decided on a 20lber and haha sitll undecided on a regulator Milwaukee, JBJ, or Top gun. hm... whats to pick.


I have that reactor on my 75. No complaints as of yet. I have the Top Gun regulator as well. The adjustable regulator is cool, although I still had to use the needle valve, and the built in bubble counter/checkvalve rocks. On my 46 I have a cheapo Azoo regulator which works okay, but had to use a seperate bubble counter,check valve, and diffuse...PITA!!! I swapped the seperate pieces out for the all-in-one Dupla diffuser they sell at Aquarium Plants....great for smaller tanks. Made my life a lot easier and my system more efficient.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

how long have you had the reactor for and the top gun regulator?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

HaN said:


> how long have you had the reactor for and the top gun regulator?


Just a couple of months. Algae seems to be in check which was not the case on my 46 with an AZOO regulator and normal diffuser during its first two months. Watts per gallon and water parameters were similar. The Top Gun regulator is a modified Milwaukee regulator so it has the features of both a Milwaukee and JBJ. Worth every penny IMO. Maybe some day I'll get another to replace the AZOO on the 46 and move that to a school tank...don't have any there on CO2 yet!!!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

thx for the info, ya i've bene leaning toward the top gun, and that reactor


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yep, get that diffuser, looks good to me!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

sweet, haha i'm going order it late tonight and probabaly top gun regulator. the best part about today was, i was asking around with co2 cylinder and i ask one of my friends about it and his dad works at a welding supply shop and i never knew so i got a free 5 lb bottle haha and freefill sweet stuff


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

HaN said:


> sweet, haha i'm going order it late tonight and probabaly top gun regulator. the best part about today was, i was asking around with co2 cylinder and i ask one of my friends about it and his dad works at a welding supply shop and i never knew so i got a free 5 lb bottle haha and freefill sweet stuff :laugh:


What...he didn't have a free regulator lying around for you too? Geesh.....lucky


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> sweet, haha i'm going order it late tonight and probabaly top gun regulator. the best part about today was, i was asking around with co2 cylinder and i ask one of my friends about it and his dad works at a welding supply shop and i never knew so i got a free 5 lb bottle haha and freefill sweet stuff :laugh:


can't beat that deal!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

order it all my stuff should be in by friday, now when i get it do i start add co2 slow but surly to what 30ppm?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

HaN said:


> order it all my stuff should be in by friday, now when i get it do i start add co2 slow but surly to what 30ppm?


20ppm should be fine.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ok, now do i jump right to 20ppm or slowly increase to 20ppm.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

HaN said:


> ok, now do i jump right to 20ppm or slowly increase to 20ppm.


I'd set it so you're getting about 1-2 bubbles per minute in your bubble counter and let it go for a day. Check it midday the next day and see if it is where you want it. You putting that bad boy on a timer so it isn't on when the lights are out? If not, you'll have to check to see what it is getting up to at night. The biggest risk is the CO2 affecting your pH and causing it to crash.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

i'm it going go on a timer, i'm pretty sure i've read some where that said stop co2 1/2 hr before lights are off and start co2 again 1/2 hr before they turn on?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

HaN said:


> i'm it going go on a timer, i'm pretty sure i've read some where that said stop co2 1/2 hr before lights are off and start co2 again 1/2 hr before they turn on?


That would be best if you have seperate timers. I've got mine on power centers, so they go on and off at the same time and then a couple of moonlight LEDs come on.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ic, thx for the great info


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bro, I keep my CO2 @ 35-40ppm.. there is absolutely no problem whatsoever doing that.
I have ran my CO2 @ 55ppm b4.. no problem. 20 might work, but if it doesn't I would say bump it up*


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ya, i'm going bump it up tomorrow if it not around there, but.... i got it set on timer what should i set it to, same as my lights or the way i posted early. Stop co2 1/2 hr before lights turn off and start 1/2 before lights turn on?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> ya, i'm going bump it up tomorrow if it not around there, but.... i got it set on timer what should i set it to, same as my lights or the way i posted early. Stop co2 1/2 hr before lights turn off and start 1/2 before lights turn on?


You can experiment to find best results

Mine comes on and off w/lights


----------

